# Anyone gettin any?



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know about yous guys, but we have been doing ok for the second half of January. Nothing measurable, but enough to have to salt. In all honesty, salting is so profitable that I would rather do that than plow. Don't get me wrong, I'll plow if I have to, but the steady salting events are nice. Its easy on equipment, employees and the time it takes is only a fraction of having to plow and salt. The lake effect has been sending little shots down to us to coat everything on a regular basis, and the forecast is for more. 
BRING IT!!!!!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I just went and sanded my gas stations...Kinda Milked it being we barley had a coating but o well......


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been saying that for years (and was kind of afraid to say it here), but Ice beats Snow hands down Minimal labor involved, relatively speaking, and great return on investment. Don't get me wrong, I like snow, too, but for profit....Ice is best; for me. I guess if I owned a bunch of large machines with pushers, I would feel differently.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I got some last night!.... OOOOHHH! you mean SNOW! my bad..


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't got any in a while. I've been too busy plowing.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with you andy if I never have to plow again that's fine. Salting parking lots are a lot more money. Here lately have been getting into sidewalks. Good money there espeacially when you charge $45 an hour per person, and nearly $20 a bag of ice melt spread. I've got a **** load of side walks to do to keep about 5 people busy for about 7 or 8 hours during a 1-3 inch storm. 
If were up to me we would never get above 2 maybe 3 inches, that way I could spend more time salting then wasting my time plowing.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I sure am...;-)*

Sure am ;-), Oh you meant snow,No....Not much snow here....


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually I did get some last night!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Heres the cat playing with the big fluffy stuff going by the window..LOL


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

man i thought this was a loaded question when i read the headline. but as usual it was like skeet shooting you throw the idea in the air and shoot it down.


----------

